# sprinkler system problems



## gwsalado (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a Hummingbird sprinkler system and I have 2 watering zones coming on at the same time. any suggestions?


----------



## The Engineer (May 4, 2010)

Whats the problem? No enough water coming out of the sprinklers when both zones are on? Can you set the zones to come on at different times?


----------



## gwsalado (Jun 29, 2010)

The zones are set to come on at different times. Zone 2 and zone 5 are the ones that are coming on at the same time. Water is coming on, but where I live (in the country) I don't have the water pressure to run 2 zones at the same time.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like a wiring problem. If the common is coming into contact with both these zones, they will come on together. Check the valve box to see if the wires are separated and have their covering insulation intact. If that's okay, check the wire run from the control box to the valve box for staples that penetrate the wiring. Also check inside the control box for cuts in the outer sheathing or crimps where the wire enters the box.
Ron


----------



## gwsalado (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Ron. Sounds like some wires crossed together in there. Have you tried running each zone manually? Results?


----------



## gwsalado (Jun 29, 2010)

I checked it out Friday night, and it was a couple of wires crossed. 

Thanks.


----------

